# Scale of Heroclix/Horrorclix miniatures?



## NewJeffCT (Aug 28, 2008)

I was searching eBay for some D&D zombie miniatures and ended seeing a few from Horror Clix would at least make my zombie horde look a little more diverse than having Orc Zombie and Spellstitched Hobgoblin zombie in it.

However, I can't tell from the several listings I viewed what scale they are - are they compatible with the 28-30mm scale of D&D miniatures?  

And, I did try a couple of quick searches on the google and got no help.

Thanks


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 28, 2008)

Comparable yes, but rebase them you must. 

After you buy, share the link, if you would.


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 28, 2008)

Comparable yes, but rebase them you must. 

Beware exorbitant shipping fees, you should.

After you buy, share the link, if you would.

Also Dreamblade has some cool zombies too.

Skinless dreamblade zombie


----------



## NewJeffCT (Aug 28, 2008)

frankthedm said:


> Comparable yes, but rebase them you must.
> 
> After you buy, share the link, if you would.




Thanks - I will try to do that.  I'm too lazy to rebase them, but in rebrowsing eBay, the bases do look a bit big.


----------



## blargney the second (Aug 28, 2008)

The bases are HUGE compared to DDM figures.  I've seen some threads around here about re-basing them though.
-blarg


----------



## Kunimatyu (Aug 28, 2008)

The scale is great, and rebasing is easy.

There's a (now very expensive) raptor, cthulhu starspawn, shoggoth, vampire with sword, and a few other quality figures. Most of the zombies are very "modern", though.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 9, 2009)

Kunimatyu said:


> The scale is great, and rebasing is easy.
> 
> There's a (now very expensive) raptor, cthulhu starspawn, shoggoth, vampire with sword, and a few other quality figures. Most of the zombies are very "modern", though.




strike zone online has the weak raptor available for 2.50 at the moment and a decent selection of hero and horrorclix. Their prices have a lot of flux and some of their stuff is overpriced, but many figs are cheap and free shipping on over $30 is sweet [free shipping is only on singles and cards though].


----------



## blargney the second (Nov 27, 2009)

Reported.


----------

